# Intake Manifold Leak



## tallers (Feb 4, 2005)

My '97 Altima (127k miles) has the Check Engine light on. I brought it for an inspection at the dealership. They said the code was P0304. They said I needed a new intake manifold gasket and PCV valve. I changed the PCV and the light is still on. I live in the Philly area and emission testing is required in addition to the inspection. This state testing is an automatic failure if the check engine light is on.

The stealer wanted $800 to change the intake gasket. Has anyone had their intake manifold gasket go? Is there any "goop" that can seal the "leak"? Can I reset the ECM to get the light to go off? The gasket replacement look like a bear to do myself.

The car runs rough at idle but other than that it's fine. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

tallers said:


> My '97 Altima (127k miles) has the Check Engine light on. I brought it for an inspection at the dealership. They said the code was P0304. They said I needed a new intake manifold gasket and PCV valve. I changed the PCV and the light is still on. I live in the Philly area and emission testing is required in addition to the inspection. This state testing is an automatic failure if the check engine light is on.
> 
> The stealer wanted $800 to change the intake gasket. Has anyone had their intake manifold gasket go? Is there any "goop" that can seal the "leak"? Can I reset the ECM to get the light to go off? The gasket replacement look like a bear to do myself.
> 
> The car runs rough at idle but other than that it's fine. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.





I had the intake gasket replaced this time last year. It is the labor that is costly. If you know a reputable local mechanic they can do the job for around $500, which is what it cost me in Massachusetts area. The location of the gasket makes it near impossible to put RTV sealer around it nor would I reccomend doing that, RTV will not seal up the leak effectivley. If you want to replace it yourself, buy that Hanyes manual or manufacture service manuals and a weekend of your time. You can reset the ECM, but the light will come back on shortly afterwards, plus this is not solving your problem. You might want to get this done soon, eventually the leak will get worst thus causing stall outs at idle. Good luck, and see you guys at the Superbowl


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Sent Reply to your PM...

Troy


----------



## tallers (Feb 4, 2005)

*Intake Manifold Gasket Leak*

Troy,

Thanks, your suggestion was followed (spraying carb cleaner near the gasket) and indeed the intake manifold gasket is leaking. I recall you telling someone you could email them the service manual section for some item. Do you have the service manual information on the intake gasket replacement as well. If so, I'd be grateful to receive such. Let me know and thanks again.

I don't look forward to the job but I'd rather tackle it than pay $500+ to have someone else do it. ........T



KA24Tech said:


> Sent Reply to your PM...
> 
> Troy


----------

